# Time to 'fess up...



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you seen Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix yet? Do you plan to?

A woman I work with actually took time off from work to go see it today... :scratchhead::duh::huh:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess I should have stated that I will be going to see it. When? When the hubbub dies off!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't seen any of these movies yet... other than bits and pieces here and there. For some reason they just haven't interested me.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I like the Harry Potter stuff well enough. I read the first three books, I think. I think I've seen all the movies up to this point, but I don't follow them like some 12 year olds might...

Like all movies, I'll wait for it on DVD. The only way I'll go to the theater anymore is if my wife and I really, really want to see something or if there's a group of friends going for some reason (very, very rare).

The last two movies I saw in a theater were in March 2005 and Dec 2005, and that's it. Oops, not trying to make this into an anti-theater thread!!!


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Otto I agree 

I'll watch it, but in my own theater!


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I haven't seen any of these movies yet... other than bits and pieces here and there. For some reason they just haven't interested me.


Same here Sonnie, no interest at all in these films.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Look forward to seeing it. Its just good old fantasy.

Just noticed that I put my vote in wrong. Move one vote from not going to see it to will go see it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

JimP said:


> Just noticed that I put my vote in wrong. Move one vote from not going to see it to will go see it.


Done!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It's playing at the local IMAX theater.... tempting.... nahhh I'll wait! :bigsmile:


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll see it when it comes out on dvd........


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I might catch this one. I've seen the previous movies, mostly on DVD, but I have a friend who is somewhat interested in catching this in the theatre so I might go along. I think I saw the second one in the theatre and I wasn't disappointed, so I could do another. The only problem is that I'm behind in my movie watching and might have a few more important ones to catch first, namely Die Hard.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I watched the first one, and have seen bits and pieces of the others as my kids watched them. One of these days I'll actually sit down and watch them all,....maybe a marathon, one each night. That is, after they are all out on dvd.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I wasn't interested until someone loaned me the audio books on CD. I listened to them in the car just for kicks, and got interested. So I've been watching the movies when they come out on DVD, but I'm not running to the theater (or taking off work.)


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

i saw the first one, wasn't too interested, saw the first half of the second (or was it the third) i don't know, not too interested in that franchaise. Maybe someday I'll try it on disk but no at the movies.


----------



## Stevie Joe Stock (Sep 7, 2006)

My wife, son and I went to the Imax 3D to see Harry Potter. The last 20 min where in 3D. "Fantastic"
Wife and son are at the Book store right now to get us Three books of the last #7 book. I can't wait. :T


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I haven't seen any of these movies yet... other than bits and pieces here and there. For some reason they just haven't interested me.


Same for me. I've watched some demo scenes here and there for audio purposes, but haven't watched any of the movies in the series. I don't plan on watching this one either, but I am interested in demo scenes, if there are any.


----------



## thekl0wn (Jul 5, 2007)

I've been anti-Potter since I first heard of it... But my from what my boss has told me of the book series, I think I might enjoy them. But I'd put money that it still won't be a Lord of the Rings nor Star Wars for me!


----------



## John S (May 31, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I haven't seen any of these movies yet... other than bits and pieces here and there. For some reason they just haven't interested me.


I did see the first one on DVD, but Sonnie's comment applies to me as well.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I've seen them all, some of them several times. I will say that this new one was a real disappointment for me. Yes, some of the effects were very cool but overall I was let down. The end felt like all they were doing was getting you ready for the next one.
I've been thinking about buying the book set and reading them all. That's my next step.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

I have to admit that Harry Potter does nothing for me and I will not be going to see the new movie. Have seen about half of one of the films when it was shown on tv, it was ok but has not inspired me to watch or buy any of the others. I read the first Potter book to see what all the commotion was about and I can understand why it is popular with children but IMHO the writing is just too simple to make it suitable for adults. The writing is definitely nowhere near as good as LOTR, nor need it be as they were written for different audiences.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I've read all the books and I've seen all the movies. The most recent one we saw at the local IMAX theater. The last 20 minutes are in 3-D which was fun - and just enough 3-D for me.

They are fun, easy-reading books and the movies have generally been well done, imo. If nothing else, the books spurred a whole generation of kids to read who may have otherwise just continued watching or playing on the boob tube.


Mitch


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Hearing more about the 3D bit, I'm almost curious enough to pull the trigger and just go. I've caught up on the other movies I wanted to see, so if the girlfriend and I decide to go out to the movies this weekend we might see it. I don't think she's very interested, but if I can sit through The Notebook, I think I've earned a few movie choices.


----------

